# LED distance for seedlings



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

I just received my Mars TS1000.
The owners manual says to keep it 24" from seedlings, but I have read and seen others with it nearly on top of them.
This is my current setup, intensity on 10.
Too close? Too intense?
TIA!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

Be careful you dont cook em  I have always gone with 20inches approx


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Be careful you dont cook em  I have always gone with 20inches approx


Thank you.
I was just informed on another forum that 20" is good also. Nice to see some continuity.
I'll be dropping them down now, and reducing power to 50%.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

Next I'll be asking about re-potting them and nutes, both of which supplies I have on hand.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 15, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Next I'll be asking about re-potting them and nutes, both of which supplies I have on hand.


Do you have access to youtube.com?
If so you can find all kinds of good videos on all aspects of growing to give you a head start to know what you need to ask and what you can find out yourself, Exploration is half the fun, but we are here to help when possible.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you @ROSTERMAN.
I have watched many vid's, and it seems the more I learn the less I know.
This is fun.
I'll add that since I put in the LED lamp yesterday, my plants are about 1/4" taller this morning  
I still gotta figure out the watering though.
The cups these guys are in dry out every day here. 
I am noticing that on 2 of my plants the first set of fan leaves are turning yellow...


----------

